
Facebook Introduces Live Video - shbhrsaha
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2016/04/introducing-new-ways-to-create-share-and-discover-live-video-on-facebook/
======
wodenokoto
I watched the video and skimmed a bit if text and I don't get it. Is this
video conferencing?

~~~
ethanbond
It's like Periscope/Meerkat

